# Brownies in Spain?



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Did try and search the threads for this topic but ended up with discussions about the chocolate variety love! Just dropped my daughter off at Brownies and informed the leader that we are moving in the summer. She is not sure if there are Brownies in Spain but thinks it is highly likely. As my daughter has just started she has yet to be enrolled and get her sash for her to put her badges on - the leader said it may not be worthwhile buying the sash (as they are expensive) unless she can use it in Spain. Can anyone give me any info on Brownies in Spain?

P.S. Did Google "Brownies in Spain" and had everything for recipes for Brownies but nothing on the child variety.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

macdonner said:


> Did try and search the threads for this topic but ended up with discussions about the chocolate variety love! Just dropped my daughter off at Brownies and informed the leader that we are moving in the summer. She is not sure if there are Brownies in Spain but thinks it is highly likely. As my daughter has just started she has yet to be enrolled and get her sash for her to put her badges on - the leader said it may not be worthwhile buying the sash (as they are expensive) unless she can use it in Spain. Can anyone give me any info on Brownies in Spain?
> 
> P.S. Did Google "Brownies in Spain" and had everything for recipes for Brownies but nothing on the child variety.


Here's something
World Association of Girl Guides and Girl Scouts - Member Organizations
Don't forget though, it's a religious organisation and here it will be pretty heavy Catholic


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here's something
> World Association of Girl Guides and Girl Scouts - Member Organizations
> Don't forget though, it's a religious organisation and here it will be pretty heavy Catholic


Great, thanks for that ! must have been typing in completely the wrong thing! Hmmm, we aren't religious at all so might try and get her interested in another activity when we move, have to cross that bridge when we get there I suppose.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Your daughter is in the Brownies now so what would be the difference to her going to a troop in Spain?
I was a Brownie and a girl guide and yes we said a prayer at the end of a meeting but that was the extent of any religious "activity"


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Your daughter is in the Brownies now so what would be the difference to her going to a troop in Spain?
> I was a Brownie and a girl guide and yes we said a prayer at the end of a meeting but that was the extent of any religious "activity"


I went to Brownies and Girl Guides too, over 20 years ago, more for the activity side and I agree that in the UK there is less emphasis on it being anything in-depth in terms of links with religious beliefs. It all seems to be based on having fun and "having" to be religious is not a necessity to join.

I have no problems with her saying prayers at the end of the meetings as that it what Brownies/Guides do..... so if that is the extent of the religious "activity" in the Spanish troops too then that will be fine  - no different to what she is doing now.

As Pesky pointed out it may be more focused on religion which may lead me to reconsider - I have nothing against religion it is just I choose not to be religious myself - as a parent I want to allow my children to choose what they want to be for themselves but IMO at just turning 7 she is too young to decide whether she wants to be Catholic, Christian, Muslim etc as I don't think she would understand exactly what it all means and entails to be a part of any particular religion. The last thing I would want is for her to feel uncomfortable or awkward because the members of a troop in Spain are more religious than she is....which is why we will cross that bridge when/if we come to it


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Your daughter is in the Brownies now so what would be the difference to her going to a troop in Spain?
> I was a Brownie and a girl guide and yes we said a prayer at the end of a meeting but that was the extent of any religious "activity"


I think it varies, but I may be wrong. I know I was looking in to it for my daughter a while ago and decided it was not for us. However I have become more and more anti religion of any type or form as I've got older, so maybe I'm not so "forgiving".
When I was in the Brownies and Guides in the UK we did have to go to church a few times a year.


----------

